# Zoey's off to the vet *Update*



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

She has not been herself for 3 days. Will only eat boiled chicken and plain yogurt. Has not had a BM for 2.5 days now so I am concerned. She is not running a fever and no vomiting but I am just concerned about her. I wonder if her tummy is upset due to the moldy ZP. She is urinating OK and drank alot of water last night but not playing (which usually drives us mad). Her appt is at 330 it's 100 here now.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor Zoey keep us updated


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sweet little one. Please do keep us updated on what they say!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Kay i hope she's ok,i think it must have been the Z/P seems very strange her being ill after eating it.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe poor sweetheart, Ill pray she gets well soon...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

please let us know as soon as you get back from the Vet with Zoey
i hope she is okay!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh poor little Zoey. I hope she's ok.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I will be waiting for an update Kay!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thinking of you! Hope it is going well...and that Zoey feels 100% soon!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Waiting on xrays I feal sick to my tummy. Maybe I should have came in sooner. They think there's been an injury of some sort as her right side is very tender


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

hope Zoey is doing better!!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:hope she feels better:hello1:make sure u remember to update us


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Waiting on xrays I feal sick to my tummy. Maybe I should have came in sooner. They think there's been an injury of some sort as her right side is very tender


oh no! i hope she's okay. please let us know what the Vet has to say.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you everybody for your well wishes. 
We are home and of course Zoey is much better now. The xray showed nothing abnormal, no obstruction or no obvious injury. They don't think it was from the moldy ZP as there was no vomiting or diarrhea. I have a lambs wool rug in front of the fire place and the other night Zoey was pulling the fur out so I was worried about a possible blockage since it has been 3 days since any BM. That was fine as well but while she was having her xray she let loose and had a big one. Maybe that is why she feels better now. She could have fallen off the back of the couch as I came home one day and the blanket that is usually on the back of the couch was on the floor and there was a UPS package so she may have gotten excited from that and fell off and could be sore from that. Who knows.....I just feel better now knowing it's nothing serious. I was sent home with pain meds and I stopped at the store to get canned pumpkin and yogurt. I just want my happy go lucky playfull Zoey back again. I still think the moldy ZP may have caused a bit of a tummy upset. If only they could talk to us. She weighed 4.53 lbs before her explosin on the xray table. I had them check her eyes as well (thinking of Brody) in case there was some sort of injury causing her to not want to climb the stairs due to vision but they were fine. She was grumpy while we were there a bit embarassing. Snapped at the vet. Zoey hates to go there and she has not been the same since they tried to extract urine from her bladder. She dosen't like people the way she used to. 
Thank you for all your concern and kind words. She is glad to be home and doing much better now. Just had her first dose of pain meds.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Bless her-and you!
What an ordeal. So glad to hear that things look fine and maybe now she will feel much better. 
Hope you both get some rest!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Kay. I am so glad she is home with you and they didn't find anything serious. What a blessing. I bet the pain meds will kick in and she will be back to herself before you know it!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Glad to hear little zoey is feeling much better she's so pretty.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

My brother did the same thing when he was a toddler went to the hospital and everything


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOO glad she's feeling better and that it's nothing serious! That is truly great news!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

sweet little Zoey :love7:
hope she bounces back soon from whatever has been bothering her.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It was probably the nerves that made her go,that will make her feel better now.Glad to hear she's home.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So glad everthing is okay and that Zoey is feeling much better.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you all again, It's so nice to have you all as you understand what we go through with our little ones. Zoey is doing somewhat better today. Was playing a bit last night, will never complain about that again. Still trying to keep her calm for a bit to heal. But she will still only eat the boiled chicken. Wouldnt touch the canned pumpkin. Picky little thing. Thank You all so much for your words of support. It really is taken to heart.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank goodness she is ok and that her xrays showed nothing seriously wrong with her. I am very happy you and Zoey.


----------

